# 2006 GTO Announced



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

Check-it out. No more Yellow Jacket. Replaced by Brazen Orange. Only Impulse Blue Metallic remains from the orginal colors outside of the standard Black, Silver, and Torrid Red.

http://www.gmfleet.com/us/acquiring/vehicinfo/summaries/2006/2006_GM_Car_Truck_Guide.pdf


----------



## Freelancer (Oct 16, 2004)

Glad I got mine when I did. Although the Orange does look sweet!!!!


----------



## Showgoat67 (Feb 16, 2005)

*2006 gto*

Well i am looking forward to maybe the orange and also i want to see the 2007 gto done in a 500hp version and also retro i will be at the dealership the day it comes out


arty:


----------



## zog (Mar 22, 2005)

They get another front power outlet. Bastards!


----------



## SpunkyRacer (Nov 9, 2004)

Of course they are fixing my only complaint, the power outlet in the center consol. I’ve broken 3 phone chargers because of it. Oh well I love my Barbados blue baby.


----------



## Devil (Mar 27, 2005)

I see they didn't put the Tire Monitoring System in it.. Maybe 2007. And the nerve of them deleting Midnight Blue. Oh well, makes mine more desirable then, LOL.


----------



## TulsaGTO (Oct 3, 2004)

By the way, the GTO is on page 48 of 130 for those of you (like me) who do not want to read the entire thing.


----------



## Shag Finger (Jun 19, 2004)

SpunkyRacer said:


> Of course they are fixing my only complaint, the power outlet in the center consol. I’ve broken 3 phone chargers because of it. Oh well I love my Barbados blue baby.


I used to bitch about it at first but I dont have a problem with the one in the console. I also throw my phone in the craddle at the house every minute its not in use or in my pocket.

I have grown to love the little cubby with the trap door below the radio. My ez pass and garage door opener fit in there perfectly. I am also thinking about making it the spot for the remote on my V1 :cheers


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

Impala SS, 303 hp, FWD, 5.3L, V8 - Holy wheel torque, straight to the ditch.

Displacement on Demand ? Cadillac V8,6,4 - remember that monstrosity  

Chevy HHR, interesting.

Malibu Maxx SS, yeah, right. Got the wife a Maxx - great car!

Nice post, thanks. :seeya:


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

The additional power outlet makes no nevermind to me. I've never even used the one I have. The lit-up steering wheel radio controls would be nice, but I've already figured out what they all do and rarely look at 'em anyhow. I do wonder what "darkened taillamps" means, though.

Overall, I'm happy to see they pretty much left it alone. I've never liked buying a new car and immediately finding it obsolete.


----------



## scottsven (Oct 8, 2004)

*My Feeling Exactly...*

Shame they are dropping the YellowJacket....but like it was already said above....will make mine more sought after. Enjoy My avatar showing my yellow bug stock....as it goes in the shop on Monday to have the Sports Appearance Package installed....CAN'T WAIT!!!


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

I think the darkened tail lamps are the suh-wheet Monaro CV8-R / 427 tail light assys.










Nice.

As for the rest- meh.


----------



## Down8 (Jul 29, 2004)

westell said:


> Impala SS, 303 hp, FWD, 5.3L, V8 - Holy wheel torque, straight to the ditch.
> 
> Displacement on Demand ? Cadillac V8,6,4 - remember that monstrosity
> 
> ...


 DoD is a lot better than it used to be with the old Caddies.

And who thinks the HHR is 'interesting?' Chevy took 6 years to answer a question that A) no one asked, and B) Chrysler already answered. Why copy a tarted up Neon 6 yrs after the fact?

It is nice to see a V8 in the Impala though - even if it's a sad FWD attempt.

-bZj


----------



## GumbyGoat (Sep 24, 2004)

I wonder if there will be any interior color changes? It would be nice, since this may be the last year for the Aussie built GTO, to maybe have a unique interior color to go with the Brazen Orange Metallic. I also noticed they will have power/heated outside mirrors. That's great for us Northern Goat owners. I'm going to be trading in my 04 for the 06. I like the Torrid Red I have now, But I think I want the Phantom Black with the Red interior. I've seen a few and the contrast is really eye catching IMO. Anyone have any idea when they will be taking orders on the 06's?


----------



## bitmapcomp (Sep 22, 2004)

I will take a BRAZEN orange.. Cant wait to order it!!

Yahooooooooooooooooo!!!!

BRIAN


----------



## Toebee (Nov 11, 2004)

No OnStar ??? :willy:


----------



## btchplz (Mar 12, 2005)

Groucho said:


> I think the darkened tail lamps are the suh-wheet Monaro CV8-R / 427 tail light assys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think this will look really good with my Phantom Black. GM better sell the upgrades to existing owners. I also like the Sport Package they came out with soon after I bought mine. I just don't like the sunken look of the front grill. Spoiler, and lower grill inlets look really nice.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

What!!! No more yellow jacket?!? It is, in my humble and completely unbiased opinion, the best looking color of the lot! That said, it'll be fun to see what the CalTrans Orange car looks like in person. Please, please, NO matching orange interior.

What other colors do you folks want to see? Maybe white -- and I love some of those late 60's/early 70's Mopar non-metallic colors like Go Mango, Banana Yellow, Panther Pink, etc. Think the GTO would look good in those. Well, maybe not Panther Pink.


----------



## TrueBlueGTO (Sep 19, 2004)

*Light up steering controls!!*

Yes!! And now I MUST get an '05 Midnight Blue to add to my one year wonder Barbados!!

I'm guessing the tail lights will simply be the smoked taillights on the Holden Monaro CV8!

GREAT INFO!!

J3


----------



## GTODAVE05 (Apr 29, 2005)

love my midnite blue, and look where the gas cap location is??


----------



## 73LS4 (Apr 22, 2005)

*OnStar/Holden Assist*



Toebee said:


> No OnStar ??? :willy:


I wonder why they don't include the same features and options that are available on the Monaro? I'd particularly like navigation.

BTW... OnStar on Holdens is called "Holden Assist". Amazing how much trouble they go to in Australia to hide anything that would indicate relationship to GM. Hard to imagine why they couldn't have left the "OnStar" logo on the button


----------



## millenium (Dec 20, 2004)

bitmapcomp said:


> I will take a BRAZEN orange.. Cant wait to order it!!
> 
> Yahooooooooooooooooo!!!!
> 
> BRIAN



i am wondering if they are going to release a judge package which would be great. i would take it in this color and a uh....425-450 hp i think would be all i would want for christmas that year. lease is up in 12/06 on the 04 .keep hoping the car is still going to be around with the gm problems.
bill


----------



## Shag Finger (Jun 19, 2004)

That paint chip for the Spice Red looks an awful lot like Pulse Red and it would follow in GM's tradition of making a special option or package color generally available a year or so down the road. 

I dont know if there are enough differences to make me want to trade in year anyway. I love my 04 just the way it is. Well, it could use 50 more HP, it can always use 50 more HP no matter how much it has.


----------



## mrbcruzn (Apr 13, 2005)

*2006 Gto*

Selected options on 06 GTO show a GTO Sport Appearance Package.
Anybody know what that is? Is this something new?


----------



## goat (May 8, 2005)

Xman said:


> Check-it out. No more Yellow Jacket. Replaced by *Brazen Orange*. Only Impulse Blue Metallic remains from the orginal colors outside of the standard Black, Silver, and Torrid Red.
> 
> http://www.gmfleet.com/us/acquiring/vehicinfo/summaries/2006/2006_GM_Car_Truck_Guide.pdf


I wonder what the guage color will be on the Brazen Orange... ???


----------



## Shannon'sGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

damn, it took three model years to finally get a power outlet in the front. :willy:


----------



## rushhour (Aug 3, 2004)

Yeah - I agree they really need to come out with a Judge package. Put an LS7 in that baby and I will sign on the dotted lime tomorrow,


----------



## ITLXLR8 (Feb 6, 2005)

OK, am I the only one who wants the 2006 Chevy Silverado Ambulance?? Page 60. BEER RUN, with lights and siren...... :cheers

Oh yeah, the GTO looks good too. I really like that orange. The Solstice looks great too, but too bad it's getting a wimpy engine. High revving, low torque engines are no good for Pontiacs. Believe me, I know. I have a Pontiac Vibe GT, my most hated vehicle ever. It would be OK if not for the horrible (no torque) engine.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

I like the Team America squad cars toward the back. An Impala and two different flavor Tahoes. Team Amurica F**K YEAH!


----------



## GoatChs (Oct 17, 2004)

GTODAVE05 said:


> love my midnite blue, and look where the gas cap location is??


The gas cap on the gray car above is an Aussie model...all US models have the tank relocated to the trunk and filler location in the upper quarter panel.


----------



## vnamvet (Mar 22, 2005)

Xman said:


> Check-it out. No more Yellow Jacket. Replaced by Brazen Orange. Only Impulse Blue Metallic remains from the orginal colors outside of the standard Black, Silver, and Torrid Red.[/url]


New colors seem ok, but how about bringing some performance back to the GTO!

Lets hope they infuse some extra HP in this version and trim the look down a bit so its not a slug or run like one.............they need to lose 500 pounds to make it competive..................


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

I was sweating my decision to buy an 05. Backlit steering wheel buttons, blackout tail lights and and a power outlet in the dash don't constitute any meaningful change at all. 

I thought GM may do something "special" for the swan song of the GTO. Granted, it would be hard to top or even match the kind of upgrades they put into the 05's. LS2, brakes, hood, tailpipes. Still, it's a shame they never offered a loaded version with some of the goodies the guys on the other side of the planet get. Seat memory, Onstar, Voltmeter and Oil Pressure guages, Electronic Climate Control, Stability Control. I would have paid for some of that stuff. As for performance, the GTO is already very competitive at it's price point. They didn't need do do a lot there.

As for the Orange. EEEEyuck! Not nearly as attactive as some of the Orange paint from the 60's (Charger comes to mind). Besides, these colors will be dated within a couple of years and I plan to drive my GTO into the ground.

Not feeling bad about the decision to buy a 2005 at all.


----------



## GTOfreak (Apr 5, 2005)

vnamvet said:


> New colors seem ok, but how about bringing some performance back to the GTO!
> 
> Lets hope they infuse some extra HP in this version and trim the look down a bit so its not a slug or run like one.............they need to lose 500 pounds to make it competive..................


 :confused :lol: 

You're funny. 400 horse 4.6 second 0-60...is a slug? Not competitive with what? The car would get along fine with the power it's got, I'd like to see a few more creature comforts like a sunroof, onstar, maybe side air bags....


----------



## TexasAggie (Mar 2, 2005)

GTOfreak said:


> :confused :lol:
> 
> onstar, maybe side air bags....



:agree It's ludicrous that they have it "over there" but not here. Safety should not be a deleted option. I was set for over a year now on the CTS-V due to the safety combined with performance. It's got side airbags as well as curtain, front and back. I have to decide now, is a $20,000 price savings worth my life??


----------



## Shannon'sGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

yea, it would have be nice if they offered XM radio. But what I missed the most is no HUD. When i had my Z06, i never looked at the dash, i had everything i needed to know flashing up on the windshield...


----------



## Mick (Jan 30, 2005)

*whats going on??*

I have been to busy to look at this form for a while but I think that most of us agree that they need to reto style the gto a little at least. GM needs to listen to the consumer - its easy to make little mods and call it a new model year. I think the risk is going back to the 60s with the body style. What risk though really - Ford did it with the Mustang and it will kick the ass of the GTO in sales with out doubt. granted its cheaper but it looks so much better. Don't get me wrong I love to line up beside one at the lights even in my '04 GTO but cruising on a Sunday in my 350hp cavalier isn't all the much fun... The other thing is what do they think is the target market for this freaking car??? They are way off the mark with the stereo system. Unless I missed something there is no XM radio which really isn't so bad but to sell any radio without the ability to play back MP3's is well... retarded.
I guess I am disappointed with GM. It is most likely that the Australian Product Manager doesn't understand the US market that well.
- change the body style dramatically
- add a MP3 Player and XM radio
oh something else - if I can get it cheaper with a 350 instead of a 400hp engine then let me do it. Make the 400 and SS and that way we will have some that are the elite GTO owners and the rest of us that just want to blow away mustangs.
Am I way off here??


----------



## goat (May 8, 2005)

:confused now that the window is closed for "ordering" MY2005 GTO's, when will GM be taking orders for the MY2006 GTO?


----------



## GumbyGoat (Sep 24, 2004)

goat said:


> :confused now that the window is closed for "ordering" MY2005 GTO's, when will GM be taking orders for the MY2006 GTO?


Yea, I have the same question and also want to know if the SAP for the 06 is also a carry over from the 05. I'd like a few more differences than just those few cosmetic changes. Maybe I should wait for the 07/08...nooooooooo, a "real" Pontiac!!!!!!


----------



## Dan (May 13, 2005)

*Bastards*



zog said:


> They get another front power outlet. Bastards!


My thoughts exactly!!


----------



## Tiger (Sep 26, 2004)

mrbcruzn said:


> Selected options on 06 GTO show a GTO Sport Appearance Package.
> Anybody know what that is? Is this something new?


It was a package offered for a short time in '05 as well...a deep sunk upper grille, and new front and rear lower facias, only available on the Red, Yellow, and Black I think.


I have a huge....um, soft spot, for orange vehicles in general...and the new GTO in orange really gets me going. Even if it keeps "only" 400 HP, it's better then the 150 HP POS I drive now, lol.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Mick said:


> - add a MP3 Player and XM radio
> oh something else - if I can get it cheaper with a 350 instead of a 400hp engine then let me do it. Make the 400 and SS and that way we will have some that are the elite GTO owners and the rest of us that just want to blow away mustangs.
> Am I way off here??



Cheap, retro, and 350hp?

The Ford dealer is down the street- he'll gladly sell you a Mousetang.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Groucho said:


> Cheap, retro, and 350hp?
> 
> The Ford dealer is down the street- he'll gladly sell you a Mousetang.


 :rofl:


----------



## Tiger (Sep 26, 2004)

lol, nice one.....POS mustang


----------



## Mick (Jan 30, 2005)

I am a GM person but since this car is made obviously with no GM influence I think it’s a shame - so it’s got a big engine - what else does it have. **** not good looks especially not a yellow one with black stripes on it. Dude I drive a yellow one and love it - but no way I would want it to look more like a bumble bee then it already does. I don't know what look you were shooting for but the gun was defiantly out of bullets.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2005)

Mick said:


> I am a GM person but since this car is made obviously with no GM influence I think it’s a shame - so it’s got a big engine - what else does it have. **** not good looks especially not a yellow one with black stripes on it. Dude I drive a yellow one and love it - but no way I would want it to look more like a bumble bee then it already does. I don't know what look you were shooting for but the gun was defiantly out of bullets.


No GM influence? Since when did GM not own Holden? And I suppose the LSX engines in the GTOs don't come from a proud 50+ year history of smallblock Chevys(Chevrolet is GM, you know...) either, huh?

I swear to God some of you fruitcakes on this forum(I don't see this at all on any of the other various GTO forums out there) are so out of touch with reality when it comes to these cars. If it's not guys trying to turn their Goats into BMWs and ricers here it's guys trying to deny that the car is a GM product, as if it taints the car or something. Why did you even buy one?  

As for the yellow/stripes...while I myself would never own a yellow car, I'm glad the option is there for others and if someone applies a tasteful stripe job to their car, more power to them. The last thing we need is more cookie-cutter neutral-toned grey/silver or whatever cars out on the road.


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

Mick said:


> I am a GM person but since this car is made obviously with no GM influence I think it’s a shame - so it’s got a big engine - what else does it have. **** not good looks especially not a yellow one with black stripes on it. Dude I drive a yellow one and love it - but no way I would want it to look more like a bumble bee then it already does. I don't know what look you were shooting for but the gun was defiantly out of bullets.


go away troll. ever hear of GMH :confused no GM influence.

there's a lot of racing heritage with rally stripes. now, yellow's not my first choice, but leave if all you want to do is insult what you obviously know little of, imo. they'll welcome you at the mustang forum :rofl:


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Mick said:


> I am a GM person but since this car is made obviously with no GM influence I think it’s a shame - so it’s got a big engine - what else does it have. **** not good looks especially not a yellow one with black stripes on it. Dude I drive a yellow one and love it - but no way I would want it to look more like a bumble bee then it already does. I don't know what look you were shooting for but the gun was defiantly out of bullets.


Ouch, you know....everyone has their own opinions....all of us GTO owners think that the new Rustangs are piles of s*it, directly attacking Groucho isn't going to change our opinions. :cheers


----------



## JTYLER1604 (Jun 3, 2005)

Shag Finger said:


> I used to bitch about it at first but I dont have a problem with the one in the console. I also throw my phone in the craddle at the house every minute its not in use or in my pocket.
> 
> I have grown to love the little cubby with the trap door below the radio. My ez pass and garage door opener fit in there perfectly. I am also thinking about making it the spot for the remote on my V1 :cheers


Duude - you put your weed in there. LOL


----------



## Shag Finger (Jun 19, 2004)

JTYLER1604 said:


> Duude - you put your weed in there. LOL



You can put your weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed in it. :rofl:


----------



## PWR_SHIFT (Feb 10, 2005)

-db- said:


> No GM influence? Since when did GM not own Holden? And I suppose the LSX engines in the GTOs don't come from a proud 50+ year history of smallblock Chevys(Chevrolet is GM, you know...) either, huh?
> 
> I swear to God some of you fruitcakes on this forum(I don't see this at all on any of the other various GTO forums out there) are so out of touch with reality when it comes to these cars. If it's not guys trying to turn their Goats into BMWs and ricers here it's guys trying to deny that the car is a GM product, as if it taints the car or something. Why did you even buy one?
> 
> As for the yellow/stripes...while I myself would never own a yellow car, I'm glad the option is there for others and if someone applies a tasteful stripe job to their car, more power to them. The last thing we need is more cookie-cutter neutral-toned grey/silver or whatever cars out on the road.


DITTO! Personally I find the pervasive sentiment ironic and quite sad . . .


----------



## vnamvet (Mar 22, 2005)

vnamvet said:


> New colors seem ok, but how about bringing some performance back to the GTO!
> 
> Lets hope they infuse some extra HP in this version and trim the look down a bit so its not a slug or run like one.............they need to lose 500 pounds to make it competive..................



I am not very good at eating crow............I traded my C6 for an 05 GTO.......who would EVER thought I'd do that, certainly not I, but I did.

NOW, If I can just figure how to put her on a diet and bump up the HP a bit................. :rofl:


----------



## Shag Finger (Jun 19, 2004)

vnamvet said:


> I am not very good at eating crow............I traded my C6 for an 05 GTO.......who would EVER thought I'd do that, certainly not I, but I did.
> 
> NOW, If I can just figure how to put her on a diet and bump up the HP a bit................. :rofl:


LOL well that makes two of us. I traded my 500hp cammed and modded 03 Z06 for an 04 GTO. It did have 43k hard miles on it in 18 months though, so it really was showing some age. 

But now that 04 is getting bought back for water leaks in the doors and I pick up an 05 CGM M6 when I get back from vacation next week :cool


----------



## smkdu (Sep 22, 2005)

I tell you guys I love everything about my GTO(execpt as always it needs MORE POWER) but hey I'm a speed junkie and I love Horsepower so I'm biased there. But the one and only thing I wished that the GTO came in is a convertible  And like everyone if they dropped an LS7 in that bad boy ddddddaaaaaaaaaaammmmmmmnnnnnnnn right I'd sell my soul to the devil himself for a muscle car like that. If you don't like the GTO that's fine everyone is entitled to his/her opinion but if you don't like it word of advice DO NOT ENTER a forum where EVERYONE OWNS ONE and talk smack about it b/c 2 things will happen
1) You will be picked apart by everyone and
2) You will get yourself banned from the site
And for what the satisfaction of upsetting people grow up and don't act so childish.


----------



## vnamvet (Mar 22, 2005)

GTOfreak said:


> :confused :lol:
> 
> You're funny. 400 horse 4.6 second 0-60...is a slug? Not competitive with what? The car would get along fine with the power it's got, I'd like to see a few more creature comforts like a sunroof, onstar, maybe side air bags....



I guess I need to quantify that statement.

I have owned three Z06's ('02' '02' & '04).................thats what I am basing my observations on...............sorry, I should have explained myself better!

I really do like the comfort of my GTO however................


----------

